# ما هو مبدأ تشغيل متحكم شاحن بطارية الرافعة الشوكية



## الهوينه (12 نوفمبر 2006)

هل يعمل بالوقت ام بقياس الجهد على البطارية ام بكليهما
اتمنى ان اجد جواب وارحب وارغب بالتواصل ولو على طريق البريد الالكتروني


----------

